# przytykał?



## Orel B

Good evening,

I am translating a story from Polish to English, and came across this sentence: Ten owocowy las przytykał z jednej strony do łąki. I am unable to translate the word przytykal, and to be honest do not know how to render owocowy las in English.

I'd appreciate any help!


----------



## Gochna

Honestly, to my ears this sentence does not sound like it was written by a native speaker. What I would guess is that "owocowy las" means "sad" - "an orchard" and that on one side of the orchard there was a meadow... Again, it is more of a guess on my part.


----------



## Orel B

Thanks! It is from a story by Stasiuk.

So how is this translation:
"The fruitful forest extended until a meadow"?


----------



## jasio

Orel B said:


> "*The* fruitful forest extended until a meadow"?


I'm not a native English speaker, but since a 'fruitful forest' is clearly a metaphor, I would probably use myself a demonstrative pronoun rather than an article. 
BTW, I wonder, how are you going to deal with "smug".


----------



## Karton Realista

Przytykał here means touched, sticked to.
The text seems to be somewhat poetic.


----------



## Thomas1

I agree with Karton. Other possibilities: border, be adjacent to,


----------



## kknd

_osculate_ would be an option (even if polish counterpart does not have any connotations with kissing); i've also thought about _contact_ but i'm not sure of it; simple _pat_ might do it… _put to_ might be even better!


----------



## MB

"The (fruit) orchard was bordered on one side by the meadow." is the option I'd offer.


----------

